# TEST RESULTS TODAY:NEGATIVE URINE at hosp BUT POSTIVE HPT (2BRANDS) on same samp



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

[img]please please help!!! ive been testing for the last few days and the tests have been faintly positive for the last 3 days getting darker each day. I went to coventry hosp crm for my definitive test this moring (14 days after transfer) and they only test urine not blood.
i did my sample and tested it with 1st response and another brand (tesco) both are positive but the nurse at the hops tested my urine and said it was negative. she sid if i hadnt have bought my tests in she would have said to stop the pessaries but because i bought in my tests she said to keep going with the pessaries and retest in a week. she thought i was neg for preg and that my periods may start in the next 2 weeks.
I asked her what my 2 tests were picking up for the last 3 days and she said they are sensitive and could be picking up "things" what does that mean even? but she agreed my tests were positive.
i then went to the gp who kindly did a blood test and a urine test and said the urine test was negative too but my hpt tests were deifinitely positive within the time frame.
WHAT IS GOING ON?? this is unbearable 
i have taken pics of my tests but dont know how to post :(


----------



## georgia2 (Jul 30, 2008)

It does sound unbearable. Talk about being tested to the limit! After the agonising wait, it must be so hard. I'm sorry I have no suggestions. Do you just wait now and return to the clinic in a week?


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

What a nightmare for you   The tests the hospital & GPs use are not sensitive at all - usually 100miu of hcg, whereas the first response can pick up as low as 12.5miu of hcg so that's why hun. These tests do not pick up 'things', they only pick up hcg!! So what that nurse is on about lord only knows!
But you have a bfp hun so congratulations!!   And if you go back to get tested at the hosp next week it will most certainly be positive by then. xx


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

thank you georgia and honeymonster
i have been crying all afternoon and now have done a lot of reading ... im not out of the game as far as im concerned and gonna stay positive and thanks to both of you for your sympathy. i thought the 2ww was terrible but it is now a 3ww !!!!!!
The nurse had said that if i had not have bought my positive tests in then she would say to stop the pessaries and that i would not be pregnant. that would be terrible if i was pregnant all along and then the progesterone withdrawal harmed the baby. Especially as they are only testing the urine and not blood testing.... so in this case i was wise to do and bring in my tests so at least i got another prescription for the pessaries just in case.
i would advice anyone going through a 2ww to find out for sure what the definite test at the hospital will be: BLOOD OR URINE.
If urine only then maybe bring in your own tests if they are positive. then at least they have to prescribe the pessaries..... if i had not done that and got BFN from the hospital i would for sure be having a large glass of wine tonight.
i dont know if i am or not still and it is agonising but im gonna behave as though i am and look after myself
thanks again both of you


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

oh and georgia.... they said to do a test 7 days later and just ring them no appt this time.


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

thank you pinkcat !!! i agree too but isnt it worrying that they were so ready to call it negative and take away the pessaries  wouldnt that have hurt the embryo .. the sudden withdrawal of progesterone? i dread to think how many people that could have happened to that they were actually pregnant and told to stoptaking the pessaries.
I really want to get my message out there to test yourself on the morning and maybe the day before and take the tests if positive to the hospital so that at least you can get the pessaries. its really made me angry and she was quite dismissive of me.
Can you help with me getting this message across?
anyway i have tested everyday since and all are still postive (first response and now the clearblue digital)
i  am getting the blood results tommorrow will keep you all posted


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

ok so i have just rung the gp.... hcg 44 likely pregnant...ie not a total positive STILL :O have to call the dr in an hour and half to discuss this isnt this lovely another wait :/


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh summieee    all the waiting and uncertainty is horrible. Are they going to repeat bloods to see if your levels are doubling?
Let's think positive      , 44 is pregnant and within range at this stage


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks pinkcat yes its finally confirmed im pregnant but no more bl tests just scan at 28th oct... can i relax nowhttp://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/praying.gif?


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Woo hoo, brilliant news!  
Here's the link for the "waiting for first scans thread" http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269198.1104 as it's not that easy to find. Hope all goes smoothly for you now


----------



## georgia2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Been keeping an eye on your progress. Brill news!


----------



## summiee (Oct 3, 2011)

thankyou !!! and thanks for the link! i will keep you posted on the scan thanks for being there at very scarey and unsure moments you dont know how much you have helped me


----------

